# Hi Folks



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Just picked it up today 03 plate 225 - What a car smitten already 

Kevin


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

OK All,
I joined TTOC 
Happy now?  
Kevin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Diverat said:


> OK All,
> I joined TTOC
> Happy now?
> Kevin


Very,your membership number is 01751 try adding [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01750/01750.jpg[/img] to your signature but remove the star .


----------

